# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  Fertility issues?

## JuliusPleaser

My wife got a blood test back and her FSH was high; around 22.5, which is apparently TERRIBLE news. We are concerned that she won't be able to have kids again. We contacted a specialist but the appointment isn't for another three weeks. Of course I'm anxious and want to know if anyone here has dealt with something similar?

I know HCG and Clomid can help but I'm not sure how it would help (does it lower FSH or increase it?) I know many females take anabolics and all and somehow conceive later in life (Boston Lloyds wife for example). I've read online about some women haven't high 30's FSH and somehow fixing the issue.

We already have one child which was born almost 3 years ago; the pregnancy was perfect, zero issues at all; she did have a C-section.

Anyway, I'm kind of freaking out. I hoping this test was inaccurate but IDK. My wife is very healthy and both of us are shocked about this. We have been having unprotected sex since our last child and she didn't get pregnant. We also weren't trying, but we weren't trying to prevent it. Also, I've been on gear on and off so I was assuming it was me the whole time but this was a giant curve ball.

Any insights would help.

Thanks.

----------


## JuliusPleaser

no one?

----------


## Charlie67

Sorry JP, I have no way to help aside from suggesting she find a great fertility doc. I hope someone else might offer some more helpful insights.

Best of luck brother,
C-



Stop over-thinking, simplicity facilitate many things.

----------

